# PHOTO PHILE CONTEST: Buns in Costume!



## Elf Mommy (Oct 1, 2008)

It's time to pull out the pumpkins, and witches, and ghosties! Dress up your bun in a Halloween costume and post the best photo of each of your rabbits here! Only one photo per rabbit in your home, please. (but we want to see the rest of the photo shoot in your blog!!! hehe)

This contest will run until Sunday, October 26, which gives us a couple days to vote and post the winner before the big day! 

A special thank you to all the bunny owners who joined our September Photo Phile Contest! You are helping to make the forums a fun place to be!

Minda


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 1, 2008)

That is going to be great! I can't wait to see the entries and my own (hopefully!)

Aly!


----------



## Becca (Oct 2, 2008)

This is going to be really cool

*Goes off to find a cute bunny costume...*


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm already working on my entry. I'm so excited and can't wait to see everyone's bunnies all dressed up! :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going to try to buy a costume for Elf this weekend. Not quite sure how she'll react to it. I think we're going to have a bunch of disapproving rabbits in this thread! hehe

Minda


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 4, 2008)

OK, I bought the costume and supplies, but I don't want to do it until I have some carved pumpkins around her. I think I'll have to wait until next weekend, the 12th, or even the weekend after that (last minute, I know). Pumpkins in Florida tend to deflate like balloons very quickly. My son is home on the weekend of the 12th, but if we carve them that weekend, they'll be goop before Halloween. I'll have to wait until the weekend before Halloween to hope that they'll be good for 6 days or so. Heh...I guess Elf gets a reprieve from wearing a costume until then. I'll be looking for everyone's photos, though!!!

Minda


----------



## ADEE (Oct 4, 2008)

Minda as a fellow Floridian i totally understand the deflated pumpkin problem! we dont even go pumpkin shopping until the weekend before halloween.


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is Dunkin in his costume!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww! Our first entrant is too sweet! That nose just BEGS to be kissed!

Minda


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2008)

Awwwh Bless!

He doesn't look to annoyed either


----------



## timetowaste (Oct 7, 2008)

The contest is over. Dunkin wins. Oh. My. GOD.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 8, 2008)

Not so fast now! I still have time to get an Elf photo in!  The contest runs all month  hehe

Minda


----------



## swanlake (Oct 8, 2008)

i am almost done...just gotta finish making the costumes. fred's is pretty much finished, as is shadows, i just need a feather for hers. i just started fee's, and i have the fabric for echo's but gotta start the construction...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2008)

Bo and Tony should be on here also....... if I get a chance to work on it!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 9, 2008)

Here are my babies! Will picked out Berry-Boo's Costume...

Toby "the spider"




Berry-Boo the "hot dog"


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 9, 2008)

Can everybunny try on Dunkin's outfit for a while?! Just too colorful and glamorous!! That picture is priceless.

psst, dear Will, please outfit Berry in something hot pink or orange sequins too, okay? With cubic zirconium dangly earrings... kinda like those Vegas showgirls? 
I'm think Cher-like and so decked out ultra-feminine. Toby in the spider get-up looks very disapproved.

Oh mY GoSh, swanlake. you can sew?! work with fabric? !!


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 9, 2008)

Omg, Toby and Berry-Boo look so adorable! :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 9, 2008)

How did I miss this thread for the past week?! I'd better get working on costumes! I bought materials to make Skyler a pirate costume and Phoebe Mae a witch costume :biggrin2: Rory will be a fire engine, bought him the costume last year!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 9, 2008)

Ohhhh how sweet!!! I'm going to go blog searching to see if the whole photo shoot is up. What an adorable hot dog!!! Toby does not look too thrilled to be a spider, though. hehe

Minda


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 10, 2008)

*Tony and Bo weren't real thrilled with their "costumes" under the circumstances.... but here's their entry.*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 10, 2008)

`GFffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
^^^ That is Toby's message he typed while sitting on my keyboard. lol

I was going to say something more like THAT IS TOO CUTE, Bo B Bunny! I love the idea! =^_^=


----------



## kirst3buns (Oct 10, 2008)

:roflmao:Bo B Bunny looks especially upset by all this. I think he's trying to figure out how to make a break for it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 10, 2008)

He was going to chew his way out of the uniform LOL! 

Sometimes I think they are some sort of outlaw gang tho! 

Thanks all - I love Toby's message!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 10, 2008)

That is too too funny!!! I love the news-style you used!

Minda


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks, Minda.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 11, 2008)

:shock2:

*FREE THE INDIANA 3!!!!!* :biggrin2:

Those bunnies are way too cute to be guilty!! :nod

All these entries are sooooo cute! :inlove:

I have a great idea for my entry- I wasn't going to do it as I didn't think I could manage to dress up the bunnies but I have the BEST idea! I'm going to make so sure that I enter this one!!


----------



## swanlake (Oct 11, 2008)

here is the first of my buns!

Fred is Sparty the Spartan, ie Michigan State Universities mascot!







here is a pic of the real sparty for those of you who don't know who he is:






oh and treasured friend, i have only sewed a tiny bit, i mostly have used felt and fabric glue!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 11, 2008)

OMG swanlake! That costume is ADORABLE! My boyfriend is from Michigan & almost died laughing when he saw that pic! He loves it! Too cute!!! inkbouce:


----------



## swanlake (Oct 11, 2008)

yea, got the idea while at a football game. there is a dog they have that does frisbee tricks during halftime, zeke the wonder dog, and my mom is always like, "we could train fiona to do something like that and they could have fiona the wonder rabbit!" lol


----------



## yamaya17 (Oct 13, 2008)

This is King as an Indian^^ I'm working on Yamaya's She's ganna be a princess






Incase its to big

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn233/LittleA17/Bunsincostume008.jpg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2008)

Awww look at the sweet bunnies! You guys do great with the costumes!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 14, 2008)

awwwwh i wish i had a sowing machine im getting a sowing machine for one of my bday pressies =]


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Hazel's comments on this contest: "Me, wearing a costume??? You KNOW us cottontails don't do that SILLY STUFF, Mom!"
So I guess that's the end of that . Unless I can trick her into one.... hmmm... I'll have to find something I can just quickly throw over her while she's napping in her "nest" :biggrin2:.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 20, 2008)

OK. After much bribery, thumping and flicky feet, I eventually managed to get some pictures.

Firstly, Shadow






And secondly, Jester






 Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't see Shadow's picture


----------



## BSAR (Oct 20, 2008)

Jester's is adorable but I can't see Shadow's either.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Oct 21, 2008)

I can see Shadow's picture fine.
They are both adorable


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 21, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Jester's is adorable but I can't see Shadow's either.


that's funny - it shows up for me. I'll try again





How's that?

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 21, 2008)

I can see it! 

And OMG what cute pictures Jan!! It was worth the bunny thumps :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 21, 2008)

*squee!* Too cute!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2008)

I can see it now and I am going to bunnynap Shadow TYVM! :hearts:


----------



## myheart (Oct 21, 2008)

Not to get things off track, but I have noticed that sometimes the pictures don't show up either. I wonder if it is the server not being able to get the pictures up because of too many users, or something. Sometimes I just figure people have already deleted them from their file, and then the next time I go to the thread, the pictures are there.

onder:

Dunno, but it gets frustrating when people are ooh'ing and ahhh'ing over pictures I can't see.

myheart


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just a question - do the rabbits have to be in costume orcan it justbe a general halloween theme? Just I'd love to enter this but I don't think Millie would approve of being dressed up!


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 21, 2008)

Great entries everyone! 

:great:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 21, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Just a question - do the rabbits have to be in costume orcan it justbe a general halloween theme? Just I'd love to enter this but I don't think Millie would approve of being dressed up!



This one actually says "Buns in Costume" so there needs to be some kind of dressing up...Of course, Millie could be dressed up as a homicidal maniac...they look like everyone else, ya know 

Minda


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 22, 2008)

Minda!:laugh: I thought when you said "homicidal maniac" you were hinting at something else there....Millie can be a bit of a firecracker sometimes!:biggrin2:

I'll get my thinking cap on.




Also I've just properly gone through all the entries now and how _cute_ are Shadow and Jester?!:shock::inlove:Love it Jan!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 22, 2008)

Millie...... firecracker....... sounds like a costume to me!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 22, 2008)

Shadow and Jester thank everyone for their nice comments, but add to make the most of the pictures, 'cos NO WAY are they getting dressed up again 

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 22, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Millie...... firecracker....... sounds like a costume to me!


LOL! 

Agreed! :nod

I'm getting my stuff at the weekend.... Wait, I have time, right? Yeah, I do. It's gonna be good! And I promise I'll try my hardest not to wimp out again! :shock:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 22, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> 'cos NO WAY are they getting dressed up again


Oh yes they will. 

I got them entered in the next EARS (Edmonton Area Rabbit Society) costume contest.


----------



## Becca (Oct 23, 2008)

Gosh, Need to think of an idea... :?


----------



## BSAR (Oct 24, 2008)

Shadows is adorable!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 24, 2008)

Adorable entries, everyone! I have Skyler's costume half finished, it's taken me 3 hours so far :shock: I'm going to finish his tomorrow morning, then work on Phoebe Mae's! What time can the last photos be submitted? What with work and actually finding time to take the pictures, I think I'm going to be cutting it close...


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't think of an idea HELLLP


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 24, 2008)

Think of halloween type characters or cute things that little kids do/like.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 24, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Adorable entries, everyone! I have Skyler's costume half finished, it's taken me 3 hours so far :shock: I'm going to finish his tomorrow morning, then work on Phoebe Mae's! What time can the last photos be submitted? What with work and actually finding time to take the pictures, I think I'm going to be cutting it close...



Midnight EST

I'm going to be cutting it close, too. I have a birthday party tomorrow and then I'll go pumpkin hunting and carving with the kids on Sunday afternoon. THEN I'll be able to photograph Elf in as much costume as she allows me to dress her in.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 25, 2008)

I have to say, Jester in the bucket makes me think of going to the door and saying "Trick or treat" and being given a bunny in your treat bucket!!! Too adorable.


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 25, 2008)

Here is Sophie, in her spooky chicken hat!


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 26, 2008)

Apollonia's entry...she is Batbun! :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Oct 26, 2008)

*kellyjade wrote: *


> Here is Sophie, in her spooky chicken hat!



I _NEED_ a Sophie in a spooky chicken hat...!!!! :inlove:

myheart


----------



## FDBN (Oct 26, 2008)

This is Becca

OMG IT ENDS TONIGHT WHHATT!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know what it is with me and photo contests! Steve doesn't have his car this weekend, it's in the garage so we are having to walk everywhere (and I don't do well with walking). We're bussing it into town in a few minutes so I'll have a look for stuff there, but I can't get to Sainsburys without a car, which is where I saw all the stuff that I wanted to use for my idea! :X


----------



## FDBN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nevermind, we have just done it (becca here btw) I'll put the pics on later...


----------



## Becca (Oct 26, 2008)

How many hours have I got left to get the pics on?


----------



## Becca (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay this is rubbish but I didnt have enough time:

Dippy as a Mummy







Fluffball as a ghostly bride


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 26, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> How many hours have I got left to get the pics on?


It's midnight EST I believe. And they're 4 hours behind us, so that would make it 4am UK time? Hours!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 26, 2008)

Right, Snowy absolutely hated me for this, and it took a good amount of oats to make it up to her! It's not a brilliant entry but I didn't leave myself much time to do it..... Improvised with the pumpkin lol! :biggrin2:



Snowy, the good/wicked witch, depending on her mood!









Oh well, at least I entered this time lol!


Edit: Full photoshoot in my  BLOG!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 26, 2008)

Everyone is doing some marvelous things! I was going to enter, as well, but it just isn't going to happen. Too many things to do this month. Elf is spared the costuming this year. I can't WAIT to see who wins this one, though! So many adorable costumed rabbits!!!

6 1/2 hours left everyone!!!! Vote will go up tomorrow after I get home from work. I'll be looking at the times everyone posted their photos.  Hurry! Hurry!

Minda


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 26, 2008)

Well - I screwed up - I didn't think of it so much as scary type Halloween costume...as "dressing up"...

Oh well...here goes...I think the girls have been watching too much PBS...

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 26, 2008)

Since Meathead was so good about putting up with the whole dressing up thing - I'm going to go ahead and enter her too...

She wants to be a show bunny...

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 26, 2008)

Muffin is also a spooky chicken:




and Tony is a monster:


----------



## amundb (Oct 26, 2008)

Calling Doctor Magnet - you're needed in the rabbitry!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 26, 2008)

I swear, we could make an entire daily October calendar out of all of these adorable photos!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 26, 2008)

Daisy Mae as a "Princess" in her TuTu






Buttercup as a "Bat" (we think, not to sure what this costume is)






Vega as a "Cute Bumble Bee"






Winston as a "Ghost"






Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL Winston has the MOST disapproving look!!!


----------



## myheart (Oct 26, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> LOL Winston has the MOST disapproving look!!!



That's along the line of what I was going to say... I have never seen so many disapproving looks on one thread (other than the disapproving rabbit thread). 

It will be so difficult to chose only one. Will there be a 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and honorable mention photo? 

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got really tickled just thinking about ...... 

We _abuse_ (dressing up is not harsh enough, I'm sure they would call it abuse!) our bunnies for our own amusement! :laughsmiley:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> We _abuse_ (dressing up is not harsh enough, I'm sure they would call it abuse!) our bunnies for our own amusement! :laughsmiley:


Pshh! They get lots of treats for it! They can sacrifice their pride for treats, don't you think? I've seen Toby do sillier things for treats!


----------

